# Police Clearance Certificate



## Shaztadaisy (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

In order to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate must l go to the local Police Department or can a Commissionaire do the same thing.

Do l require fingerprints when getting this certificate as well.

Thanks


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Shaztadaisy said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate must l go to the local Police Department or can a Commissionaire do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

AFP website at: AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police for information on obtaining a National Police Check. Please note that a fingerprint check is not required and the relevant code for this check is Code 33 - Immigration/Citizenship. Please make all the necessary arrangements as detailed in the form. Please ask for the police check to be sent directly to you and when you have received it please forward it to DIAC. Failure to follow the instructions in the online form may result in a non-acceptable police clearance for DIAC purposes.


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

I have read the AFP homepage and the protocol for obtaining a national police check. It doesn't mention anything about applying from overseas. Is this the same process? It doesn't say anything about additional postage fees or the like. I tried to send an email but it isn't compatible with 'Safari' for some reason (only Firefox & Explorer). My partner is German and we're applying from Germany. Has anyone here applied for an Australian National Police Check from overseas? What was the process? Was it relatively straight forward? Did it take a very long time to receive the check from overseas? Thanks once again to all you wonderful people!


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

I have looked into it further and it seems you can do it from overseas. The one thing I don't understand though is how one is supposed to provide a money order along with the application when money orders apparently don't exist in Germany. Has anyone else done this from overseas... more specifically, Germany? I could send the application for police clearance to my mum in Perth, get her to organise a money order from Australia Post and then send it on to the AFPD in Canberra. They will send the certificate back to Germany right? I'm assuming they don't restrict postage to within Australia.


----------

